# New present



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Very excited. Got a new Jetter. 










Went to spartan head quarters and picked up a demo Jetter. Only had 8 hours on it. Waiting to peel the stickers off and brand it


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats and good luck with it. I just ordered a cart but havent decided on nozzles yet.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

stecar said:


> Congrats and good luck with it. I just ordered a cart but havent decided on nozzles yet.


It seems people have many opinions on this topic.I would get what you can afford.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Get the nozzles in accordance to your needs. A nozzle makes the jetter.


----------

